# My version of Bang Bang Shrimp



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

Make the sauce : mix some Mayonnaise, Thai Sweet chili Sauce and Tuong ot Sriracha to taste. Peel 1 pound of shrimp, coat with dry cornstarch. Fry in a deepfat fryer until crispy. Drain on paper towels. Put the shrimp in a bowl and add the sauce, stir and enjoy!!!!! I made this tonight and they tasted like the real thing!!!! I ate the whole pound by myself!!!!! You can buy the sauces at Walmart in the Asian Section.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 2, 2006)

Barbarainnc said:
			
		

> Make the sauce : mix some Mayonnaise, Thai Sweet chili Sauce and Tuong ot Sriracha to taste.



You lost me at the Tuong ot Sriracha. What is that?


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

*Tuong ot Sriracha Sauce.*

Also know as Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce. It comes in a 17 oz. plastic bottle with a green top. A little goes a long way!!!!! I keep mine in the refrig. I found it at Walmart in the Asian Food Section. This Bang Bang Sauce is so goood !!!!


----------



## Corinne (Jan 14, 2006)

Barbara - I found the sauce. I'm not sure what Bang Bang Shrimp is but I would like to try it. Can you give me estimates on the amount of mayo & sauces so I have some starting point? 
Thank you!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jan 16, 2006)

*Bang Bang Sauce*

Mix about 1/2 c mayo and 1/4 c sweet chili sauce and a few drops of the Sriracha sauce. Mix it together and refrig. This is just an estimate. I never measure this sauce, more mayo than chili sauce and a few drops of Sriracha. Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Corinne (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to be a hit in this house! Can you tell me where this recipe originated? Is it on Chinese Restaurant menus? Where did it come from? I feel like I should have known about his one before!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jan 17, 2006)

*About this dish: Bang Bang Shrimp*

There is a restaurant called the Bonefish Grill, many people (me included)wanted the recipe for the signature dish called Bang Bang Shrimp. I did a net search and found a recipe that tasted like the restaurant. I changed it a little and now you have it. I've never been in their kitchen, but mine tastes like theirs. Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 17, 2006)

Barb, we have a Bonefish outlet right down the road.  This is indeed a nice dish.  Will have try your version of the sauce.


----------

